# .



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

.


----------



## StevenM (Dec 30, 2006)

Mods must be sleeping

What time does Canada Wake Up?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2014)

ScreamingDrag said:


> .


Interesting. Has anyone else noticed how many of those so called "cool kids" who hang out over at other place continue to grace us with their presence. From the nature of their contributions (as exhibited in the quote above as well as their profile) it seems the experience has affected their ability to hold an intelligent conversation. Oh well each to their own I suppose. :?


----------



## porkchop (Sep 19, 2008)

RedActor said:


> ScreamingDrag said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Pull your head in Paul. SD had the common sense to remedy something that wasn't necessary, and is indeed a kid. Your behaviour under this pseudonym of yours has been just as unbecoming as you continue the pretence of being someone you're not and opt to take the moral high ground when it suits, particularly when you're old enough to know far better. That to me seems a little hypocritical given your above post, and I'd be happy to engage in an intelligent conversation about that if you so wish.

How's your red Prowler going? Why not stick some pictures of it in the Kayak Showroom so we can all have a gander, or throw up a trip report of your discoveries given you are "new to Sydney"? This is still a kayak fishing forum after all... isn't it?


----------



## StevenM (Dec 30, 2006)

Is the red actor gunna put up a trip report or show off his kayak in the show room.

This should be good.

Few selfies as well mate. Give us your best Kevy Rudd


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2014)

Oohs seems I have hit a nerve there doesn't it. Which is no surprise really when you consider who these two turkeys (Porkchop and StevenM) are or purport to be.

I think their profiles in particular are interesting with one apparently aged only 14, living at the yuk shed and paddling a yukshed.com. The other is 95, lists his occupation as a shit stirrer and beehive poker who likes causing havoc, and his kayak is "none just a troll".

Thankfully they don't have many surviving posts but from what they have left behind it's obvious they are intent on causing trouble. The fact Porkchop's only contribution here is 2 posts on a thread with the heading "." Is proof enough of this for me. Another of his ilk is StevenM who has done nothing but bag the joint.

So fellas, do us all a big favour and toddle off to your new found home where your childish antics will be better appreciated. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## porkchop (Sep 19, 2008)

RedActor said:


> Oohs seems I have hit a nerve there doesn't it. Which is no surprise really when you consider who these two turkeys (Porkchop and StevenM) are or purport to be.
> 
> I think their profiles in particular are interesting with one apparently only 14, livings at the akff.net/forum, and paddling a akff.net/forum.com. The other is 95, lists his occupation as a shit stirrer and beehive poker who likes causing havoc, and his kayak as none just a troll.
> 
> ...


Making as much sense as always with your redacted comments. Good onya Occy. Why keep editting and changing what you wrote? Why are you keeping up this pretence of being someone else? Don't try and answer that three times over... It was a rhetorical question.

The once great place has been left to wither and die, and your trolling is helping it on its way in an expedited fashion. Enjoy your game of dress-ups.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2014)

StevenM said:


> Is the red actor gunna put up a trip report or show off his kayak in the show room.
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> Few selfies as well mate. Give us your best Kevy Rudd


Tell ya what Steven, I'll post a trip report if you do. Deal? I can' trait to see what that Troll of yours looks like. :lol:


----------



## StevenM (Dec 30, 2006)

RedActor said:


> StevenM said:
> 
> 
> > Is the red actor gunna put up a trip report or show off his kayak in the show room.
> ...


Lots of people know who I am and what I look like

You paul, well we all know what you look like however you keep making up shit that you are someone else.

Looser

Anyway chopper. Here is a pic for you

An selfie that you would appreciate, hiding behind a mask



dont take to many pics of myself, here is one with all my face



over to you now Actor


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice Cod there Steve. Good to see you posting something about kayak fishing again. By the way is that blue Wilderness System kayak in the second photo the Troll you talk about.

Which brings me to another matter; your profile, and your post count. I have a feeling at some stage Steve you will regret putting such silly things in your profile because as you say you are fairly well known around the traps. And whilst I'm sure you felt aggrieved at the time I'm sure you will eventually come to the realisation that deleting all your posts was a rather churlish thing to do also.

It's such a great pity because as an experienced yak fisho your posts would have been worth reading; not to mention being such a valuable resource for members here to be able to access. Oh well I guess we can't do anything about that now; what's done is done.

Anyway better go I can't hang around here all afternoon.I look forward to a fishing report sometime if you have the time and inclination.


----------



## padfoot (Jul 9, 2008)

In 25 words or less can someone explain what happened to this site while I was away?


----------



## StevenM (Dec 30, 2006)

padfoot said:


> In 25 words or less can someone explain what happened to this site while I was away?


I will do it in One

" Kayakone"


----------



## StevenM (Dec 30, 2006)

RedActor said:


> Nice Cod there Steve. Good to see you posting something about kayak fishing again. By the way is that blue Wilderness System kayak in the second photo the Troll you talk about.
> 
> Which brings me to another matter; your profile, and your post count. I have a feeling at some stage Steve you will regret putting such silly things in your profile because as you say you are fairly well known around the traps. And whilst I'm sure you felt aggrieved at the time I'm sure you will eventually come to the realisation that deleting all your posts was a rather churlish thing to do also.
> 
> ...


Paul

sorry Mr Actor

As you state people know me, and I believe people know you as well. Just not as this bullshit user name, however, I did what you asked, now its your turn to prove that you are who you say you are not.

As far as deleteing my posts, could not give a rats arse about what people are missing out on from that act of F$%k You Vertial Scope I think was the right thing to do.

Now tell us more and show us more about you.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

padfoot said:


> In 25 words or less can someone explain what happened to this site while I was away?


the site got sold - the mods started up some where else

http://www.theyakshed.com/forum/

that site has kicked on and AKFF has turned to sh!t

sorry more than 25 words


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2014)

StevenM said:


> As far as deleteing my posts, could not give a rats arse about what people are missing out on from that act of F$%k You Vertial Scope I think was the right thing to do.


It's a real pity you have let this all get to you and become so bitter Steve.

Just one more thing if I may mate. Supposedly you've been a member here for 8 years, but in all that time you made only 270 odd posts. That'so around 30 a year right? Yet since the shakeout (which was only a couple of months ago you may recall) you've managed about a dozen posts.

Now whilst most (read all) aren't really all that edifying in my book you are making progress. Accordingly I salute you Steve, because you are now more active here than you have ever been. Keep it up mate you will get better with practice. And remember AKFF needs people like you more than ever now.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't know how far you can take " . " off topic.
I also do not know Screaming drags original post.
I do know he was a young fella innocently looking for information.
I also feel this forum has imploded.
I have been wrong before.
I do understand some of the people here will not understand the essence of what happened.
I also understand that there is always a village with an idiot.

I understand if you can not see the idiot, it is probably you.

If anybody has a problem with this PM me.

We all know what happened, Redactor & kayakone show some balls stop picking & do what you say.

POST SOME F U C K ING REPORTS, TO LET THIS DROP DOWN.

Dam I work with idiots, wake up


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2014)

padfoot said:


> In 25 words or less can someone explain what happened to this site while I was away?


Mate, I've only just joined, but the amount of private emails I've received about one member destroying the joint is amazing. I haven't seen him hear much.

Oh and watch out for redactor, the mail is he used to be a fella called occ. and is currently being a disingenuous fuck. I dont have time for games like he trying to play. Certainly not a man of courage by any means. Too weak to admit the truth.

Go over to KFDU or the yak shed, I've read a lot on there lately.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Jaseparker said:


> padfoot said:
> 
> 
> > In 25 words or less can someone explain what happened to this site while I was away?
> ...


Jaseparker

I have been here 4 years and I did creat controversy by posting a couple of Christian based threads. The last one was in 'Off topic', where AUP rules say anything can be posted - I posted the Christian meaning of Easter. I was banned immediately by the moderators, despite many, many contributions on safety in kayaks, and trip reports, etc., and despite the topic being in 'Soapbox', where anything can be discussed. They are all forgiven totally. Next time I meet one I'll just sing a Christian Hymn to them (that will destroy them totally :lol: )

Occy is OK. Fly to Sydney and meet him for a beer and lunch. He is a decent person.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Jase

A further explanation. I doubt my Christian post at Easter is the reason for the trouble. My understanding is that that sale of AKFF is where the anger from our (normally) excellent (and totally voluntary) moderators were most upset, and hence ' the Yak Shed.'

They felt violated - all their copyright, all the years, all their efforts trying to help people with advice and rigs and trip reports. They were livid. My suggestion is that you talk to a moderator about the validity of this statement.


----------

